# Metamucil...Should I Keep Hanging In



## scottyg354 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok guys, quick question for ya's. I've been taking Metamucil now for roughly 5 weeks. I Initially started my with 1 tablespoon at lunch time, trying to bulk up loose and flat stools and help with constipation. It has helped fairly well. The following week I figured that since the bloating wasn't that bad, that I would take two teaspoons and try to get the rest of my 30g through food. Bad idea since my diet never really consisted of much daily fiber (maybe 5 grams or less per day.) So the bloating and the gas was horrible. I cut back for the past 3 weeks to 1 tablespoon at lunch and a teaspoon before bed, plus as much fiber through food as I could bare. Usually, a teaspoon of Kyo-Green in OJ when I first wake up, a cliff bar and naked berry smoothie for breakfast, some sort of veggie at lunch, and some sort of veggie at dinner. The past few days, I added whole leaf aloe vera and it was making my movements two loose. My question here is, the bloating FOR THE MOST PART has subsided. The metamucil is working as far as bulking up my AM movements. But, I get some serious stomach noises and gas. I pass gas probably every 10-20 minutes. The gas is usually worse during the day. Will this go away? Should I continue on my high fiber. The gas doesn't bother me, but my stomach gurgling is really annoying. I read somewhere that it could take months until your body fully adjusts. If that is the case I will ride it out, just need some opinions.


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

scottyg354 said:


> Ok guys, quick question for ya's. I've been taking Metamucil now for roughly 5 weeks. I Initially started my with 1 tablespoon at lunch time, trying to bulk up loose and flat stools and help with constipation. It has helped fairly well. The following week I figured that since the bloating wasn't that bad, that I would take two teaspoons and try to get the rest of my 30g through food. Bad idea since my diet never really consisted of much daily fiber (maybe 5 grams or less per day.) So the bloating and the gas was horrible. I cut back for the past 3 weeks to 1 tablespoon at lunch and a teaspoon before bed, plus as much fiber through food as I could bare. Usually, a teaspoon of Kyo-Green in OJ when I first wake up, a cliff bar and naked berry smoothie for breakfast, some sort of veggie at lunch, and some sort of veggie at dinner. The past few days, I added whole leaf aloe vera and it was making my movements two loose. My question here is, the bloating FOR THE MOST PART has subsided. The metamucil is working as far as bulking up my AM movements. But, I get some serious stomach noises and gas. I pass gas probably every 10-20 minutes. The gas is usually worse during the day. Will this go away? Should I continue on my high fiber. The gas doesn't bother me, but my stomach gurgling is really annoying. I read somewhere that it could take months until your body fully adjusts. If that is the case I will ride it out, just need some opinions.


Consider giving Citrucel a try. It is supposed to be non-fermentable so it is not supposed to cause gas. I have been taking it three days and have very little gas.


----------

